# Found a well guarded spot



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Found a few blacks today and checked some new ground. Lots of elms and a surprise. I found myself standing 2 ft from an adult Massasuga rattler. I was closer before I saw it but it blended in to dead bark amazingly well. The buzz was real quiet because the rattle was small. The snake was about 14 in and as big around as a quarter. Didn't have the camera with me.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow very cool! I saw one a few years ago in NW MI. They are quite rare. In fact you should go one the DNR's site and report your sighting. I did a few years ago.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Very cool.I have yet to see one. Hopefully soon.I like snakes


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

They scare the heck out of me every year.:yikes: I've actually taken two in my youth in proud lake. I would always find them in the trails. I didn't know they couldn't kill you (damn movies). I kind of feel bad for beheading them then showing off their skins but I was young and didn't know(one had 9 sets of rattles!!). I still don't like them but let them slither away. I haven't found one yet this year I'm carrying the camera so if I do I will get some pics. By the way that one you found sounds faily small. I usuallly see the around 24" to 30" but about 2" -2.5" around. Maybe he hasn't eaten in a while. Cool find though.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice find, too bad no camera. Glad to hear you didn't kill it as many unfortunately do, they are now a special concern species. Here's a link to reporting sightings to the DNR:

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/wildlife/pubs/massasauga_obsreport.asp


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool find indeed. I've seen rattlers before down south, but I've never seen the ones up here. I know they are far more rare here and that's cool that you spotted one. Glad you didn't get bit either..:lol::lol:


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link. You are right, unfortunately some people kill all kinds of snakes. Got the old heart a pumpin when I realized I was only 1 ft or so from it before seeing it. So if anybody finds a shroomy looking spot with lots of dead elms near a creek in N Oakland Co, walk carefully


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

hey man great to hear of your sighting. i do as much as i can for massasauga conservation so its great to hear of a siting that didnt end in a killing. im kind of jealous though, ive been out looking with my new camera all spring and havent came across when yet. this species has been my passion since i was very young and i just cant get enougn of them. any chance you could pm me with a rough location of where it was seen?








these are stickers i had made up for my truck. the writing is credited to the chicago herpetological society but the snake in the pic is my western massasauga which is very similar to our native easterns. thanks for sharing your encounter with a very rare and awesome animal.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Well Fish I would really like to tell you where but you are browsing the shroom forum and um, well you know. Have you tried Seven Lks state park ? It's not far from you and they see enough of them to have signs posted. From what I hear this is the time of year they will be near wetlands and I saw this one 15 yds from a swampy area. If I don't find any morels there in the next week or 2 I'll show you the tree it was by.


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

You werent in a county park in north Oakland were you? I was in a bow hunting only park in that area last fall when I ran into a monster of one. He/she lunged at me while I was walking down the trail. I did not see it and I guess I got too close. The rattle sounded like a high pitched insect noise, not the rattle you here from a diamondback. I did not notice the rattle noise until I replayed the situation in my head after the snake lunged. I hear these snakes are not supposed to be aggressive, but that experience made me check my pants. This was also the largest one I have ever found. I called the DNR and told them they should post signs at that park because many people let their small children run and play, on the trails and the grass. I stopped one family and showed them the snake before I continued my hunt. If I had not showed them they would have probably walked on top of it. 

After a little research I learned that north Oakland County is a stronghold for these snakes. I have also found more than one on Harsens Island, and in Roscommon County. 

I guess the moral of the story is, when picking mushrooms, watch where you stick your hands because these snakes blend in VERY well.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

north oakland county is one of the few strongholds left for them but as we all know with more and more land being cleared, the future looks bleak for the species. i have a few spots i can frequent where they are somewhat common but its always nice to hear of a sighting in other locations. hopefully there are a few breaks in the rain this weekend so i can get out and do some searchin.


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

FSUfishin said:


> They scare the heck out of me every year.:yikes: I've actually taken two in my youth in proud lake. I would always find them in the trails. I didn't know they couldn't kill you (damn movies). I kind of feel bad for beheading them then showing off their skins but I was young and didn't know(one had 9 sets of rattles!!). I still don't like them but let them slither away. I haven't found one yet this year I'm carrying the camera so if I do I will get some pics. By the way that one you found sounds faily small. I usuallly see the around 24" to 30" but about 2" -2.5" around. Maybe he hasn't eaten in a while. Cool find though.


Thank you for Be-heading the Serpent of the Rainbow......I hate snakes, and thats the first thing i do when I see one.....Sorry PETA people!!!!!! Mans gotta do, what Mans gotta do.....

Mushy


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MUSHY1 said:


> Thank you for Be-heading the Serpent of the Rainbow......I hate snakes, and thats the first thing i do when I see one.....Sorry PETA people!!!!!! Mans gotta do, what Mans gotta do.....
> 
> Mushy


I am in no way a PETA person, but I would never kill a snake. They take care of all the mice that try to get into my place, plus they are cool creatures IMO. They are not harmful in MI except the Massasaga, so why kill them? In all my time in the woods/waters I have seen one, just one....


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

I hope to see a Massauga and a black bear in the wild. Consider your self fortunate if you have seen them.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Well I went sauga shroomin to that same spot today. With high boots and a camera. Felt a little silly walking slowly and looking carefully. I'll be damned, there it was only a few feet from where it was 6 days ago. I got 5-6 good shots. Coiled, rattlin and crawling away still rattlin. Stretched out it was a little longer than I estimated. About 20 inches and a little fatter than I thought. The pics ? You can see how long I've been a member and I've never posted 1, don't know how. Matter of fact since my son messed with our " easy share " thats not even easy anymore. Will try to figure something out later.

Only found 11 grays and 10 pecker heads.

Please folks, if you ain't gonna eat it don't kill it.


----------



## jbing (Apr 1, 2008)

they taste like chicken!
fresh morels fried with wild leeks and rattle snake!! oh baby!


----------

